# Donnarumma: nuovo errore in Strasburgo - PSG.



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)

Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Nomaduk (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Ma dove stava andando che è più lento di un bradipo?


----------



## Swaitak (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


madonna con questo dollarumma stavamo a giocarci il 6 posto


----------



## Prealpi (29 Aprile 2022)

Peggiora ogni partita,come buttare al vento una carriera


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Aprile 2022)

Dovremmo pagare raiola per essersi portato via sto catorcio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Chiamarlo 'errore' forse é un po troppo severo, ma sta di fatto che la copertura del primo tempo é sempre stata un suo punto debole.

Ecco, diciamo che per me forse non é un errore eclatante, ma un portiere di livello dovrebbe fare un po meglio del suo non riflesso totale


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


È solo istinto. 
Non ha la minima idea di dove posizionarsi e quando uscire.
Tutto fatto a caxxo.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Chiamarlo 'errore' forse é un po troppo severo, ma sta di fatto che la copertura del primo tempo é sempre stata un suo punto debole.
> 
> Ecco, diciamo che per me forse non é un errore eclatante, ma un portiere di livello dovrebbe fare un po meglio del suo non riflesso totale


L'errore è l'uscita scriteriata. 
Nel tornare indietro perde i riferimenti spaziali ed è pure muscolarmente in recupero.


----------



## Stex (29 Aprile 2022)

Sul primo palo. Stracoscia domenica ha preso il
Siluro di leao sul suo palo


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Chiamarlo 'errore' forse é un po troppo severo, ma sta di fatto che la copertura del primo tempo é sempre stata un suo punto debole.
> 
> Ecco, diciamo che per me forse non é un errore eclatante, ma un portiere di livello dovrebbe fare un po meglio del suo non riflesso totale


È un errore tecnico, più grave di una papera, molto più grave.

Tiene le mani troppo basse, le deve tenere a mezzaltezza, il basso lo coprì con il corpo l'alto lo devi difendere con le mani.

Se lo prendeva in faccia andava a finire 3 mesi in ospedale.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Questo è il meno peggio. Sul suo palo. Pensa come sta messo... Abbiamo schivato na bella pallottola con sto qua


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Aprile 2022)

Oramai è completamente andato,e fara' ancor più ridere quando col passare del tempo si appesantira' ulteriormente.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Aprile 2022)

A me onestamente sembra una normale azione di gioco, chiamarlo errore mi pare esagerato stavolta


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Oramai è completamente andato,e fara' ancor più ridere quando col passare del tempo si appesantira' ulteriormente.


Come spacciare un Asino per un purosangue.

E tutti dietro....


----------



## chicagousait (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Con lui titolare ci giocavamo l'Europa League. 

Abbiamo schivato una serie di proiettili quando ha deciso di andarsene e Maldini ha stappato una bottiglia


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2022)

il fatto stupefacente è che nonostante tanti episodi questa stagione continua a rilasciare dichiarazioni tranquillo e sicuro del suo ruolo sia in squadra sia in nazionale


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Come spacciare un Asino per un purosangue.
> 
> E tutti dietro....


Si salverà parzialmente appena approderà a torino,lì almeno avrà protezione a 360 gradi,da stampa e addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Kayl (29 Aprile 2022)

Non è niente di nuovo, semplicemente senza la nostra copertura tutti i suoi difetti ora sono più palesi. Donnarumma ha sempre avuto quattro difetti:
1) Scarsa lettura della traiettoria dei tiri da fuori area
2) Poca copertura sul primo palo
3) Uscite sui cross sciagurate
4) Gioco di piedi osceno

Donnarumma ha sempre avuto tre cose di alto livello
1) Altezza
2) Riflessi
3) Velocità nell'andare giù nei tiri bassi

Ora, i primi due sono rimasti, il terzo è calato tra poca attività e forma fisica decisamente rivedibile, 2/3 anni fa solo la faccia era la metà di adesso. Donnarumma è sempre stato bravo finché stava sulla linea e subiva tiri da media distanza o ravvicinati. Nel momento in cui doveva muoversi dalla posizione statica mostrava tutti i suoi limiti e i primi tre difetti summenzionati sono riassumibili con due parole: È STUPIDO. Sono tutte cose che con un po' di intelligenza, studio e lavoro sul campo puoi limare anche in modo celere, Donnarumma gioca da 7 anni e ha gli STESSI difetti, la sua esperienza non lo ha fatto crescere come sarebbe dovuto accadere anche solo giocando.

E il bello è che la prova di quanto ho appena detto ce l'abbiamo in casa, perché sapete chi aveva problemi nelle uscite e nella copertura del primo palo? Maignan quando è arrivato al Milan, questi erano suoi difetti nel Lille. Quanti errori sulle uscite ci sono costati punti? Una sola volta (oltretutto per concorso di colpa visto che se avessimo avuto due centrali anziché uno solo in area contro due attaccanti non avrebbe nemmeno tentato l'uscita kamikaze). E non è stato in campionato che ha eliminato questi difetti, li aveva già cancellati ancora prima dell'inizio della stagione, in pratica in poco più di un mese aveva già risolto problemi che Donnarumma si trascina dietro da SETTE ANNI.


----------



## Kayl (29 Aprile 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Con lui titolare ci giocavamo l'Europa League.
> 
> Abbiamo schivato una serie di proiettili quando ha deciso di andarsene e Maldini ha stappato una bottiglia


direi quando Maldini gli ha fatto sapere che avevamo preso un altro portiere e quindi il rinnovo poteva ficcarselo in quel posto.XD Dopo che Allegri ha confermato il codice fiscale in porta avrebbe tranquillamente accettato il rinnovo faraonico con noi pur di non restare appiedato, per fortuna abbiamo chiuso per Maignan ben prima della fine della stagione.


----------



## Kayl (29 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me onestamente sembra una normale azione di gioco, chiamarlo errore mi pare esagerato stavolta


ha preso gol sul primo palo, se fosse rimasto tra i pali l'avrebbe preso solo alzando le braccia (come l'ultimo tiro di Leao da Strakosha), invece si è inginocchiato poco fuori, e la mecca nemmeno stava in quella direzione.


----------



## sion (29 Aprile 2022)

Ormai è una non notizia

Quando parlate male di Maldini pensate a magic Mike e sciacquatevi la bocca


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Aprile 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Ormai è una non notizia
> 
> Quando parlate male di Maldini pensate a magic Mike e sciacquatevi la bocca


Quando parlo di Maldini penso pure ai 13 mln regalati a Serginho per Duarte,ai 5 spesi per Billi Ballo,a Messias preso senza preparazione nelle gambe,alla mancata sostituzione di chala per lasciare più spazio al figlio,e penso pure al fatto che se Kabak non ci avesse rifiutato non sarebbe mai arrivato Tomori,perché Kabak era la prima scelta di Maldini e in seconda battuta Simakan,infine Tomori terza ruota.Cercate di essere meno zerbini,ne va della vostra dignità.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non è niente di nuovo, semplicemente senza la nostra copertura tutti i suoi difetti ora sono più palesi. Donnarumma ha sempre avuto quattro difetti:
> 1) Scarsa lettura della traiettoria dei tiri da fuori area
> 2) Poca copertura sul primo palo
> 3) Uscite sui cross sciagurate
> ...



Ancora mi brucia non aver raggiunto la champions ai danni delle melme 3 anni fa(pensa che sliding doors per loro...) per colpa di sto catorcio. A me mi ha fregato solo i primi 2 anni. Dopo il rinnovo ho capito che fosse una schiappa ma i miei amici dicevano tutti che era fortissimo.

Qui contro il Parma a fine campionato decisiva per la cl. Tutti mi dissero che non era una papera. Ma alves e destro e solo li può tirare. Basta che ti piazzi più verso la destra e la prendi facile.



Finalmente la maggiorate dei milanisti hanno capito che era una palla al piede.


----------



## Rudi84 (29 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> direi quando Maldini gli ha fatto sapere che avevamo preso un altro portiere e quindi il rinnovo poteva ficcarselo in quel posto.XD Dopo che Allegri ha confermato il codice fiscale in porta avrebbe tranquillamente accettato il rinnovo faraonico con noi pur di non restare appiedato, per fortuna abbiamo chiuso per Maignan ben prima della fine della stagione.


E purtroppo non vedremo mai la faccia che avrà fatto dollarumma quando Maldini gli ha detto che avevamo preso un nuovo portiere. Io pagherei per vederlo quel momento


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

Il problema di Donnarumma, di Raiola e tutti gli assistiti di Raiola non è che scelgono i soldi perché tutti scelgono i soldi , i veri problemi sono quelli di comunicazione e di comportamenti. 

Gente così andrebbe messa sempre alla porta perché distruggono l'armonia di un gruppo e di una squadra. 
E a mai più rivederci.

Donnarumma al Milan ha sempre giocato come per favore e rubando stipendi sotto minaccia.


----------



## sion (29 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di Maldini penso pure ai 13 mln regalati a Serginho per Duarte,ai 5 spesi per Billi Ballo,a Messias preso senza preparazione nelle gambe,alla mancata sostituzione di chala per lasciare più spazio al figlio,e penso pure al fatto che se Kabak non ci avesse rifiutato non sarebbe mai arrivato Tomori,perché Kabak era la prima scelta di Maldini e in seconda battuta Simakan,infine Tomori terza ruota.Cercate di essere meno zerbini,ne va della vostra dignità.


vero, ora dimmi quanti punti ci ha portato in più maignan e se per 3-4 acquisti errati non vorresti un Mike, un tonali, un Theo, un leao. . 

Zerbino? Dignità?Anche no, non andiamo sugli insulti personali che nessuno qui ha sbagliato a parlare, calma


----------



## jacky (29 Aprile 2022)

Ma quale errore... mamma mia ma smettetela.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


gol sul suo palo (anche se era una mina niente male) ma piuttosto....il tuffo ridicolo a scoppio ritardato ?  patetico.

il fatto che siano già campioni di francia non lo giustifica.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso



È da capire. Sicuramente è in ansia per Raiola.


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>



Parlare di papera mi sembra esagerato. Sicuramente quando un portiere prende gol sul proprio palo ha delle colpe.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di Maldini penso pure ai 13 mln regalati a Serginho per Duarte,ai 5 spesi per Billi Ballo,a Messias preso senza preparazione nelle gambe,alla mancata sostituzione di chala per lasciare più spazio al figlio,e penso pure al fatto che se Kabak non ci avesse rifiutato non sarebbe mai arrivato Tomori,perché Kabak era la prima scelta di Maldini e in seconda battuta Simakan,infine Tomori terza ruota.Cercate di essere meno zerbini,ne va della vostra dignità.


Va be ma non puoi pretendere la perfezione dai, 5 milioni chi prendi di ottimo? non ti può andare sempre bene; abbiamo preso con quattro spicci Kalulu…diciamo anche le cose buone non solo quelle cattive.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Quante soddisfazioni mi sta dando il BimboMinkia....


----------



## EmmePi (29 Aprile 2022)

*Da quando il famoso tabloid-toposportivo si è interessato a lui, ne ha cambiato la carriera.... quei giornalisti si che sapevano il fatto loro!*


----------



## Kayl (29 Aprile 2022)

finita 3-3


----------



## Gamma (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Hai i riflessi di uno specchio al buio.


----------



## danjr (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Ha collezionato talmente tante papere che questa sembra una gran parata


----------



## Tobi (30 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È un errore tecnico, più grave di una papera, molto più grave.
> 
> Tiene le mani troppo basse, le deve tenere a mezzaltezza, il basso lo coprì con il corpo l'alto lo devi difendere con le mani.
> 
> Se lo prendeva in faccia andava a finire 3 mesi in ospedale.


Ma oltre questo, non sa proprio leggere l'azione. Fa finta di uscire e tornare in porta , tipico '"trucco" che si usa a Fifa per indurre l'avversario a fare il pallonetto. È proprio un bimbominkia in tutto. Questo errore con noi era molto frequente


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma oltre questo, non sa proprio leggere l'azione. Fa finta di uscire e tornare in porta , tipico '"trucco" che si usa a Fifa per indurre l'avversario a fare il pallonetto. È proprio un bimbominkia in tutto. Questo errore con noi era molto frequente


Ma sono convinto che non c'è neanche chi gli spiega certi errori perché sempre gli stessi dopo un Po qualche dubbio deve sorgere.

Un Po come gli scolaretti che non vogliono gli si spieghi qualcosa perché pensano di sapere tutto.

Se gli scivola il piede è facile fare la fine di un Schufett. se esce dal giro non ci rientra più , adesso vive ancora di Nomea.


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma, questa volta contro lo Strasburgo. Il portiere prima si mostra indeciso se uscire o meno, alla fine resta in porta viene colpito dalla conclusione di Gameiro e il pallone finisce in rete.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Raga se questo non lo considerate un errore grave, mettetevi gli occhiali


----------



## numero 3 (30 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di Maldini penso pure ai 13 mln regalati a Serginho per Duarte,ai 5 spesi per Billi Ballo,a Messias preso senza preparazione nelle gambe,alla mancata sostituzione di chala per lasciare più spazio al figlio,e penso pure al fatto che se Kabak non ci avesse rifiutato non sarebbe mai arrivato Tomori,perché Kabak era la prima scelta di Maldini e in seconda battuta Simakan,infine Tomori terza ruota.Cercate di essere meno zerbini,ne va della vostra dignità.




Su Kabak Simakan Tomori non si può sapere la verità, ognuno tira acqua al suo mulino, credo che ogni DS abbia un piano A B C etc etc..A volte si bleffa andando decisi su un piano B per non attirare l'attenzione sul piano A. Credo che i giornalisti compiacenti facciano anche loro squadra, io sinceramente non posso sapere i progetti di Maldini e credo tanti di noi ...Ci è andata bene e si, io sono uno zerbino di Maldini.
La dignità la utilizzo per cose più serie.


----------



## El picinin (30 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di Maldini penso pure ai 13 mln regalati a Serginho per Duarte,ai 5 spesi per Billi Ballo,a Messias preso senza preparazione nelle gambe,alla mancata sostituzione di chala per lasciare più spazio al figlio,e penso pure al fatto che se Kabak non ci avesse rifiutato non sarebbe mai arrivato Tomori,perché Kabak era la prima scelta di Maldini e in seconda battuta Simakan,infine Tomori terza ruota.Cercate di essere meno zerbini,ne va della vostra dignità.


 tutto opinabile, ma se vai a fare la spesa con 5 euro e probabile che acquisti prodotti scarsi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'errore è l'uscita scriteriata.
> *Nel tornare indietro perde i riferimenti spaziali* ed è pure muscolarmente in recupero.


questo lo fa da sempre, sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Ormai è una non notizia
> 
> Quando parlate male di Maldini pensate a magic Mike e sciacquatevi la bocca


lo ha implorato fino a dopo la partita con l'atalanta di rimanere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> *Da quando il famoso tabloid-toposportivo si è interessato a lui, ne ha cambiato la carriera.... quei giornalisti si che sapevano il fatto loro!*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2174



Ahahahahahaha meraviglioso!


----------



## sion (30 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo ha implorato fino a dopo la partita con l'atalanta di rimanere.


mah, io mi ricordo che l accordo con maignan c era già da marzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> mah, io mi ricordo che l accordo con maignan c era già da marzo


l'avevano bloccato, nel caso in cui dollar fosse fuggito.
questo è quello che han detto.


----------

